# How many cars?



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Everywhere I've read leads me to believe that one person is allowed one car. That the person bringing in the car must have a drivers license and the car needs to be registered to them.

So here's my situation.... We're coming down in a fifth wheel so we have the tow vehicle. We're also a large family and have a large van for family outings. Large vans take a lot of gas, so we also have a small car for childless errands. So we need to bring 3 vehicles across, the small car will likely be towed behind the van. We only have 2 drivers. Now we could change the registration to our daughters name, but she's not a licensed driver yet (thank God). Is this going to be an issue? :confused2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your first paragraph is correct: One vehicle per person, registered in their name. The fifth wheel trailer might get an extended RV permit, so check on that. The tow vehicle, van and small car would each need to be temporarily imported by separate individuals, in their own names. So, it looks like you have too many vehicles, or not enough licensed owner/drivers.
Note that if on tourist permits, those vehicles must leave Mexico with you in 180 days, or less. The only other option is for each driver/owner/importer to have a residence visa for Mexico. Application may be made at the nearest Mexican Consulate in your home country.


----------



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks ******. Looks like we're going to have to go with option B. Have a friend tow the RV.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Will you be selling that RV to your friend? Names must match on passport, tourist permit or visa, Temporary import permit, license, registration, credit card, etc.....They must match exactly.


----------



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a 5th wheel, so I'm thinking we'll have our friend tow it with his truck and then it will be parked there. So he'll get the permit for his truck and we'll have to get a permit for the RV.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. I am not sure that will work. My suspicion is that the tow vehicle and trailer should be in the same name. 
Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

The 5th wheel will get a 10 year permit. The truck can get a TIP in the same name as the trailer. The spouse can then import one more vehicle. But that is all! You have on vehicle too many! Cars and trucks can only get a 6 month TIP and then have to return to the border.

Bobbyb


----------

